# Old School Orion



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

What's this shit worth? There's a guy local selling:
2 225 HCCA 








And a 2150 gx









I remember reading good things about old orion stuff, but i really don't know anything about it. Opinions?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Good quality equipment. What are they asking for it?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 5 2011, 02:10 PM~19511309
> *Good quality equipment. What are they asking for it?
> *


300 for all 3 amps. Any idea what the specs are on this stuff?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 5 2011, 01:22 PM~19511397
> *300 for all 3 amps. Any idea what the specs are on this stuff?
> *


300 for all 3 is a steal of a deal. Definitely worth it!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Specs on the 2150 gx are roughly:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] bridged
50a fuse


There is a bridging module for that amp if I remember correctly....the 400bdg, that is going to be a treasure hunt for you. :happysad:


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 5 2011, 01:29 PM~19511442
> *Specs on the 2150 gx are roughly:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


theres 5 of those bdg's on ebay right now.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Orion is the shit bro..... Id scoop them up!!!! I still got my cobalt amps


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 05:40 PM~19513655
> *Orion is the shit bro..... Id scoop them up!!!!  I still got my cobalt amps
> *


Sitting in a box in the corner of your garage doesn't count!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Totally worth it, Military spec circuit board's can't be beat


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had a 2150 Extreme and 2 10 XTR's (with the ferrofluid in black and red) I think they were series 2 or 1 back in like 95 or so. Really good amps..


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Pick them up. They are the SHIT!!! If they need repairs let me know I have a dude that is an authorized Orion repair tech.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HMMM great pick up from the King of Old school amps


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 5 2011, 01:05 PM~19511259
> *What's this shit worth? There's a guy local selling:
> 2 225 HCCA
> 
> ...



I had one of these back in the day. I had it powerin 2 JL 12w6's........ :wow:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jan 6 2011, 05:44 PM~19522596
> *I had a 2150 Extreme and 2 10 XTR's (with the ferrofluid in black and red) I think they were series 2 or 1 back in like 95 or so.  Really good amps..
> *


That was my first good amp, I had to pay for it in layaway lol, also I had the 12"s and they where series 2, man I miss that amp and those subs! :tears:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 7 2011, 04:59 AM~19528831
> *That was my first good amp, I had to pay for it in layaway lol, also I had the 12"s and they where series 2, man I miss that amp and those subs! :tears:
> *



Man I know thats right! I was 15 and I was shittin on a lot of cats with that setup. If your vision don't get blurry when the bass hits it ain't shit... LOL


----------



## ricky7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Stereo Junkies!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky7_@Jan 12 2011, 05:06 AM~19573099
> *Stereo Junkies!!!
> *


More like Crackheads


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone interest??? send me a Pm.


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

I have an old Orion 2250 SX anyone know the specs vs what they can really put out?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 19 2011, 10:01 PM~19644843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


300 bucks will get u the amps!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 5 2011, 01:29 PM~19511442
> *Specs on the 2150 gx are roughly:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


X2 on bridging module....had one a long time ago...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Jan 20 2011, 02:23 PM~19649817
> *I have an old Orion 2250 SX anyone know the specs vs what they can really put out?
> *


That thing is a beast. The good thing about the SX is that they do not require the bridging module.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

old school hell yeah


----------



## sick-8 (Dec 9, 2010)

who fixes old orinon amps (hcca225) the one the top comes off for the X-over ?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2011, 07:12 PM~19662082
> *That thing is a beast.  The good thing about the SX is that they do not require the bridging module.
> *


ive got a 2250 on two ssd 15s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 20 2011, 01:01 AM~19644843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THESE??????????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19759747
> *WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THESE??????????
> *


THE SX ARE BETTER BECAUSE THEY DO NOT NEED THE BRIDGING ADAPTER


----------

